# 240sx speaker install



## Bskater00 (Dec 4, 2004)

i have a 90 240sx and, i was wondering if you have to take off the door panels to install new speakers or can you just pry off the grills. also, is there a way of finding out if i have the active speaker system, before i begin the installation.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

To change the speakers you must remove the door panel. If the speaker cover on the door panel says active speaker then you have the active speaker system.


----------



## Bskater00 (Dec 4, 2004)

alright thanks. thats exactly what i need to know


----------

